# I need help identifying a Cryptocoryne plant.



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the flower I was told this is Cryptocoryne Ciliata but when I search for this plant the flower is totally different is red I wonder if this is a hybrid.

C. Ciliata










































































































































































C. Pontideriifolia I think.


































































Pontideriifolia flower caming up.


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

The leaf's of the first crypt do not look like _C. ciliata_
I'm not sure what it is. 
Very nice flower though!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, the first plant's spathe looks like C. pontederifolia. Definitely not C. ciliata. Can't say much about the second 'till you get a shot of a mature spathe.

Here's a good reference for identifying crypts: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Capt. Colton said:


> The leaf's of the first crypt do not look like _C. ciliata_
> I'm not sure what it is.
> Very nice flower though!


Thank you! Yes the flower look like Pontideriifolia, but the second plant I have suppose to be Pontideriifolia.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

asukawashere said:


> Actually, the first plant's spathe looks like C. pontederifolia. Definitely not C. ciliata. Can't say much about the second 'till you get a shot of a mature spathe.
> 
> Here's a good reference for identifying crypts: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html


Excelent yes on that page there is two types of ciliatas, but non look like the spathe I got. look more like the spathe from the pontideriifolia. I am waiting for the spathe so I can identified the plant to.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you asukawashere

Excelent yes on that page there is two types of ciliatas, but non look like the spathe I got. look more like the spathe from the pontideriifolia. I am waiting for the spathe so I can identified the plant to.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry to take this off-topic, but I just wanted to confirm. Is that java moss in the pot with the mystery crypt?

Thanks!


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

pweifan said:


> Sorry to take this off-topic, but I just wanted to confirm. Is that java moss in the pot with the mystery crypt?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes that is correct. Java Moss

Mystery crypt indeed.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks! Good luck with the ID


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Please guys help no idea what this specie is? I am from Costa Rica and got started on this emerged plant culture because of this page and been emerging plants for one year now. I will like to get more crypts to mi collection but down here they are limited the species of crypts. I been looking online but there is nothing close to this one.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Most pictures of C. Pontederifolia show a more green plant. Mine looks exactly like yours, with the purple-red hue. Following this thread...


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

New updates of C. Pontideriifolia almost is getting ready to open soon.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope is not a Pontideriifolia and the flower is red or green, but if the spathe is yellow this mean this First cryp is Pontideriifolia 2


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

I love it looks like C.Pontederifolia, are you growing it on pure java moss?


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Zelth said:


> I love it looks like C.Pontederifolia, are you growing it on pure java moss?


Hi thank you for your response,

No It is a mixture of soil and sand from the river like the ones they use for Wabi Kusa.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry for the delay here is the updated of the crypt it turnout to be C. pontederiifolia.


















































And the first one C. Pontederiifolia var green. I guess I am to lazy! hahaha


----------

